# 10.5.8 leopard need sound



## mrsltazvivinga (May 15, 2010)

installed this version but audio not working tried different kexts but still not working out , please assist


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Which Mac Model?

When I hear people saying they tried different kexts I starting thinking Hackintosh. 

*Edit: * Looks like you've had this problem before. (looking at your other threads)
What is appearing in the audio section of System Profiler? Anything?


----------



## mrsltazvivinga (May 15, 2010)

macbookpro 5.1 late 2008 model
copied and pasted frm system profiler
Intel High Definition Audio:

Device ID:	0x10DECB79
Audio ID:	64
Available Devices:
Headphone:
Connection:	Combo
Line In:
Connection:	Combo
Speaker:
Connection:	Internal
Internal Microphone:
Connection:	Internal
External Microphone:
Connection:	1/8-Inch Jack
S/P-DIF Out:
Connection:	Combo
S/P-DIF In:
Connection:	Combo

this is the installation manual i got 

from the system cp -R CMI8738PCIAudioDriver.kext /System/Library/Extensions/

find /System/Library/Extensions/CMI8738PCIAudioDriver.kext -type d -exec /bin/chmod 0755 {} \;
find /System/Library/Extensions/CMI8738PCIAudioDriver.kext -type f -exec /bin/chmod 0744 {} \;
chown -R root:wheel /System/Library/Extensions/CMI8738PCIAudioDriver.kext

kextload /System/Library/Extensions/CMI8738PCIAudioDriver.kext

resulted in system prefernces no longer detecting audio input and output devices
please assist a way these speakers can get back into action


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

By chance did you happen to download a modified OS X DVD that you used to install OS X on you macbook?

Why are you attempting to load a kext (CMI8738PCIAudioDriver.kext) which is normally associated with PC hardware running OS X? Pretty sure that's not what you need on a macbookpro.


----------



## mrsltazvivinga (May 15, 2010)

didnt know the driver is for pc running os x 
i am not well informed about mac but i didnt use tht DVD,
i used original leopard disc but no sound,any way forwad ?


----------

